

Connect Four solved: an online game solver to win every time - strategy
http://nyc.cs.berkeley.edu:8080/gcweb/ui/game.jsp?game=connect4

======
mau
Just to add some extra info: Wikipedia states that Connect Four was solved
mathematically in 1988:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connect_Four](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connect_Four)

Few months ago I wrote some sample code to show how to implement a simple min-
max based algorithm to play zero-sum game. It is a very basic c4 player but it
might be helpful for someone who wants to learn this stuff. The code is on
github: [https://github.com/duilio/c4](https://github.com/duilio/c4)

